# Vip 622 New Features Wish list



## AllenF

I see that there are some here who would like a feature added to their ViP 662.

I started this thread as a wish list so that we can let Dish know what we would like our 622's to have that would make them better.


I wish they would add in the output resolution menu page a native pass through option.

For example, if the show is on a station that uses 720P then the 622 would out put 720P when I change to another station and it is transmitting in 1080i then the 622 would output 1080i without me having to go into the menu and manually change this output setting. Lastly if the channel is Standard Def 480i then that is what is outputted from the 622 to my video display.

Why is this desired or important? On fixed pixel devices the converters that are built in may do a better job of conversion than the 622. It is this way with my 3 chip DLP front projector. If I watch 1080i and the projector scales too 720P then the picture is sharper and cleaner then if I set the 622 to 720P and the 622 converts the 1080i to 720P. The same is true for 720P. Sending the native resolution of the source material to my projector is better than letting the 622 do the conversion and then sending that to my display.


Another feature I would like to see is for the PIP to be equal size and displayed side by side. This way you can see both images without part of it covering another.

I hope others will add to this thread and more importantly I hope Dish Network listens and if possible adds these features to the ViP 622.


----------



## Bill R

I would like to see the ViP622 have the ability to buffer two tuners at the same time without having PIP on the screen.


----------



## DoyleS

I wish the installer would hurry up and get here. I have an 8-12 appointment today and all he has to do is swap out a DP34 for a DPP44 and give me a separator. No Dish 1000 needed or wanted. The receiver is in the rack with all other wiring connected. It's currently 9:30 and waiting. Once we are hooked up I think think of the next wish!

..Doyle


----------



## airpolgas

I wish I can schedule a recording via the web.


----------



## Ron Barry

Native Pass through feature. However, I would like both a native pass through choise and the ability to select a given output for a given input resolution. (Example: Set 480i to native and 720p to 1080i and 1080i native) something like that.

DVR button configurable (Default to go to recorded programs). 

SAN archive support.

Enable Receiver Validation through the user of Ethernet as an alternative to Lan Line Validation. 

And ofcourse :welcome_s AllenF


----------



## liferules

Wireless network capability for downloading recorded shows onto the computer or to a USB attached hard drive would be nice.


----------



## Ghostwriter

I would love to have a screen positioning feature as the 811 has. I tried every which way to get it right with no luck. I purchased the 811/34" HDTV combo a few years ago and now upgraded to the 622 but lost the feature, and wish it would re-appear.

With HDMI to DVI it is downright off-center, it chops off the first two numbers in the EPG and the 1/2 of the bottom line just for you guys to have an idea how bad it is. With the component it is not as bad but still off to the left. While watching La Liga on worldsport the little box with the score on the left top had the letters WORL chopped off from the WORLDSPORT.

Not sure if this is only a monitor problem, but a screen positioning would be very very helpful.

Also folders would be awesome. I already have a bunch of movies/kids/sports already recorded and would love to sort them accordingly.


----------



## voripteth

Toggle closed captions on and off with a single button on the remote. Option to automatically turn on closed captions when the receiver is muted.

Program folders - When setting up a timer the show can be placed in a named folder. Option to lock a folder for viewing with a password.

A display option for DVR recordings that automatically groups episodes of the same show into a folder with the show's name. The folder shows the number of episodes it contains.

There are a bunch of enhancements I'd like to see for searching. Filter results according to your guide selection. Your channel guide can show all channels, subscribed channels or your favorite channels. Whatever I have selected for my channel guide, search results return results based on that selection. 

Search currently does not work for any adult channels. It should include these if they are included in subscribed or favorite channels.

Pressing the Play button displays the progress bar for the currently viewed program without interrupting the program.


----------



## Pat A

I have not upgraded my 942 yet, but I have a couple of suggestions for features that I would like to see added to the Dish DVRs:
1) I would like to be able to schedule recorded events for playback. This could be used in conjuction with the IR blaster to dump programs to a VCR or DVD recorder at night, without babysitting it. 
2) How about the ability to record from an existing recorded event during playback. This would allow us to save a scene or part of an event without having to save the whole thing.


----------



## voripteth

Use an external USB drive as expansion space for the DVR, not just as an archive. USB 2.0 is fast enough to stream the required data for playback. At a scheduled time (middle of the night) the DVR auto-archives the oldest programs from the main drive to the external USB to free up space. Protected programs do not get moved.

Sound feedback for skip ahead and skip back buttons. (Feedback so I can hear how many times the receiver thinks I hit the buttons.)

Remote control key for scrolling the channel guide a screen at a time horizontally a page at a time.

When programming a timer and there is a conflict, show the events that are in conflict with the option to skip any of the conflicting items. For example, I want to set up a timer to record Show A from 8 to 10. A conflict screen appears showing me that I already have Show B and Show C scheduled during that time. Give me the option of skipping B or C and recording A. Another option is to use the Cancel button to back out without creating a timer. (Currently it creates a timer even if you cancel.)

And option to make a single press of the DVR button go to my recordings.


----------



## harsh

AllenF said:


> I wish they would add in the output resolution menu page a native pass through option.


What of the non-standard modes (1280x1080i) that Dish reportedly uses to save bandwidth? Will a majority of the display devices adapt? I'm doubtful that this will fly unless they offer comprehensive menu of display devices.


----------



## Ron Barry

That is why I suggested that you need more than just native pass through. Need native pass through and and ability to configure on an input content format basis.


----------



## ac_burt

I know Dish has invested in Slingbox and I would love it if they were able to give us the Slingbox capability using our 622 boxes.


----------



## moman19

Many great ideas here. Especially being able to center the screen, simplified closed caption on/off and programmable DVR button. As a former TiVo owner, the thing I miss most is the way it would automatically back up about 15 seconds when you hit the PLAY button during fast-forward.


----------



## boylehome

It would be great to have an automatic title search letter builder in the KEYWORD feature. So when a letter is typed say, "L" a list of L words appear and as you type each letter say, "LO" everything with LO appear to narrow down a long list of L words. This would greatly reduce the time it takes to enter a title by having to punch in several letters. If searching looking for, "LOST" and you type in "L" then the ability to scroll down to LOST and select would be very cool.


----------



## airpolgas

Great one boyle. I have the same feature in my in-car navigation system, and it sure does make searching a lot faster.


----------



## John Ashman

Dual zone HDTV output instead of SD with dual HDMI. I don't even have a standard TV any more. 

I also hope it has a zoom feature for SD material because one of my LCDs doesn't have it.  Of course, since my 622 is two weeks overdue, I don't have a good idea of what it doesn't have.


----------



## John Ashman

OOH, OOH, here's what we need!!!!!!!!!!

A *modulated* HDTV output (channel 3.1?) on Zone 2. That way a single coax could carry the HDTV signal to *any* HDTV, anywhere in the house. THAT is a good feature!


----------



## boylehome

John Ashman said:


> OOH, OOH, here's what we need!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A *modulated* HDTV output (channel 3.1?) on Zone 2. That way a single coax could carry the HDTV signal to *any* HDTV, anywhere in the house. THAT is a good feature!


Gosh, I wish that would have been the standard with the 622. I hope that the future HD DVR models have this feature! I imagine that after 2009 all receivers manufactured will.


----------



## Red Dwarf

How about a waver for the dish on demand. I want to reclaim the hard drive space. I'll never use that feature. Also I want it removed from the menu.


----------



## dishjim

does the 622 have a screen saver ala the 722, I miss it on the 942


----------



## Cokeswigga

dishjim said:


> does the 622 have a screen saver ala the 722, I miss it on the 942


yes I saw a screen saver this morning.. 
Dish logo with 
"Press Select to....."


----------



## tedb3rd

In Dual Mode: The ability to choose which tuner will record when you're creating a timer--rather than having to use the corresponding remote or having to go all the way down the menu options to change the preferences...

Also, the option to switch between single/dual mode via the remote.

And also and most of all: NO DVR FEE!


----------



## scottchez

I would just be happy with Over the Air Guide Data for all Sub channels like DIrect TV has.

In OMaha we are still missing all 

Nebraska PBS HD guide data

Iowa PBS HD Guide Data

UPN Omaha Guide Data

UPN Nebraska Guide Data.


Its like they never finished the product.


----------



## DVDDAD

Ron Barry said:


> DVR button configurable (Default to go to recorded programs).


Ron, You know if you hit the DVR button twice, you'll go right to "My Recordings". Hitting it a third time you are brought to your "Daily Schedule". It's not configurable, but it's at least a work around.


----------



## BobaBird

A "TV type" configuration menu for how HD is displayed on TV2 and the TV1 SD out.

- letterbox (picture height reduced so whole image fits on a 4:3 screen)
- cropped (sides are cut off so a 4:3 screen is "filled")
- anamorphic (for making down-res widescreen DVDs or if TV2 is widescreen)


----------



## LongDukDong

When choosing a program to record, ability to change the frequency default from "all episodes" to owners preference. My frequency default preference would be "once".


----------



## LtMunst

Bring back the live video box in the search menu.


----------



## rrfrey

Let me use an IR Remote for TV2


----------



## Stewart Vernon

rrfrey said:


> Let me use an IR Remote for TV2


How would that work? If you're in a different room, how would the IR control the receiver in the other room?


----------



## rrfrey

HDMe said:


> How would that work?


IR distribution between rooms. This could be a hard-wired system (xantech, channel plus, etc.) or simple radio shack wireless IR repeaters (what I use). I've have URC200 remotes that operate dish receivers and a dvd player from anywhere in the house.

Without IR, Dish's TV2 is a basically proprietary device that doesn't work with any other remote control on the market. Not interested.


----------



## moman19

1. Include date info when displaying my Recordings. When multiple episodes of a show are displayed it's not always easy to determine which one came first.

2. Access OTA channels via TV2. I know there is only one OTA tuner, but I don't understand why I cannot tune any OTA DT channels in SD on TV2 when TV1 is not tuned to one.


----------



## ewells38

I would like to see Dish Network enable the use of the RJ45 Ethernet port on both the Vip622 & Vip211 for Networking so that the unit can be connected to a Home Network and share the DVR Drive for external storage of the recorded material to another Computer/Server on the Network. That would be Cool


----------



## mwgiii

Spin down hard drive and turn off fan like on the 5XX series.


----------



## voripteth

Is someone at Dish taking notes on this thread?


----------



## madbrain

mwgiii said:


> Spin down hard drive and turn off fan like on the 5XX series.


Amen to that. I can't believe they released a 3rd HD DVR without this ability !

How about also :
500 GB to 1 TB of storage instead of the measly 250 - 300 GB ?
30 hours just doesn't cut it. MPEG-4 will help, but only with satellite HD, not with OTA HD which will remain in MPEG-2. A bigger drive is needed.


----------



## airpolgas

Granted a bigger drive will always be welcome, but since that entails getting another version of the 622, it might not be feasible at this point. Software-wise, they can add on the ability to support external drives, like a 500GB drive using USB 2.0, that you can use for more room.


----------



## DoyleS

Just getting the USB port active for off the shelf External USB drives would be a great step forward. I don't need to be moving this stuff around to other machines, just get us the ability to have external drives connected without having to purchase some unique hardware relatively expensive drive. 

..Doyle


----------



## airpolgas

Please, please, do! This is really easy considering they have the technology to prevent users from playing their shows on their PC once transferred from the Pocketdish. This will satisfy the content providers and the users at the same time.


----------



## socceteer

I do not have 622 yet, but I agree with most of you that additional disk space or ability to add USB disk will be outstanding.

I would love to be able to record shows off the Web (ReplayTV offers that)

Skip commercials during replay. (ReplayTV offers that) Wishfull thinking...!

But one that I do not know if the 622 offers, but I would love to have is the ability to record shows base on the show name and not the time slot. This way if the show changes time, it will still record and if the show has been cancelled or moved, it will not record whatever they brodcast at that time (Tivo offers that)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

socceteer said:


> I would love to be able to record shows off the Web (ReplayTV offers that)


I wouldn't want to hook my Dish receiver up to the Web, but maybe that's just me. I have a computer for doing that.



socceteer said:


> Skip commercials during replay. (ReplayTV offers that) Wishfull thinking...!


As far as I know, every Dish DVR/PVR allows you to skip whatever you want when you are playing a recorded program.



socceteer said:


> But one that I do not know if the 622 offers, but I would love to have is the ability to record shows base on the show name and not the time slot. This way if the show changes time, it will still record and if the show has been cancelled or moved, it will not record whatever they brodcast at that time (Tivo offers that)


This would be name-based recording... and it is already there, per the description of the unit's main features.


----------



## airpolgas

HDme, I think he's referring to the feature I have on post #4, to be able to add/remove/replace scheduled recordings via the internet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

airpolgas said:


> HDme, I think he's referring to the feature I have on post #4, to be able to add/remove/replace scheduled recordings via the internet.


Is that so you can reprogram things from afar, like if you're away on a vacation or something?


----------



## James Long

Yep. If you are sitting at work and remember there is a show you want to catch but you can't get home to set up the recording. If E* can send commands to tell your DVR to record their Club Dish commercials they should be able to send commands to record other things.


----------



## gspandel

I would like to see a current temperature in the diagnostics instead of/or in addition to the temp setting that are posted. The three that are posted just don't mean that much in reguards to how your system is operating.


----------



## liferules

I'd like the DVR to know that OTA channel 008.1 is the same as 008.0 and thus not need to create duplicate timers for every OTA program in case of conflicts in scheduling...

We definitely need more space for HD recordings...

All in all, though, I'm very pleased...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

liferules said:


> I'd like the DVR to know that OTA channel 008.1 is the same as 008.0 and thus not need to create duplicate timers for every OTA program in case of conflicts in scheduling...


How would it know that? I have a 5.1 that isn't always the same programming that is on 5.0


----------



## liferules

HDMe said:


> How would it know that? I have a 5.1 that isn't always the same programming that is on 5.0


It should be. Generally the local single digit channel on sat is the same as the main OTA channel, which is the same as the HD channel, at least here in DFW...

Think how nice it would be for the DVR to be programmable such that you could chose the priority list such that it would 1. look for HD OTA for the timer 2. if OTA is busy with higher priority timer, then go to sat HD. Instead, I have to create duplicate timers for the same shows, one for OTA and one for sat. Kind of redundant IMO...


----------



## CABill

liferules said:


> It should be.


So when it isn't, should I tell my local PBS (6.1 programming isn't close to 6.0) they aren't doing it the way you say they should?

I think it would be nice if I could just get DISH to put the EPG info from 13.0 on 13.1 (which just says Digital Service) instead of putting it on 13.2 (which isn't HD).


----------



## ChuckA

liferules said:


> It should be. Generally the local single digit channel on sat is the same as the main OTA channel, which is the same as the HD channel, at least here in DFW...


But, in the DFW area we also have a 5.2 which is not the same as 5.0 and 5.1. I don't think you can assume all .1 channels will be the same content as .0 channels.


----------



## Bill R

ChuckA said:


> I don't think you can assume all .1 channels will be the same content as .0 channels.


That is very true. In the Cincinnati DMA we have three .1 channels that are completely different than the .0 channels.


----------



## James Long

liferules said:


> It should be.


The FCC requires that OTA NTSC program content be mirrored on one of the ATSC subchannels. It does not have to be the x.1 subchannel.

My local PBS has the national PBSHD feed as their 34.1 (35.1 on a bad day when psip fails). 34.2 is the mirror of their NTSC broadcast. After hours when the NTSC goes off the air the ATSC continues 24x7 with programming continuing.

I'd like to see all sub channels accurately mapped - but the minimum would be that the "mirrored" subchannel would be accurately found and mapped. We also have a CBS HD in my market with a UPN subchannel (that E* carries as a local). The EPG data is there for "ESBT" ... it should be mapped over to 22.2. (Of course in the fall that subchannel may disappear when the CW takes to the air - but that's another issue.)


----------



## SaltiDawg

dishjim said:


> does the 622 have a screen saver ala the 722, I miss it on the 942


No hassle. My wife's 942 has a Dish logo Screen Saver.


----------



## Oompah

No 622 yet, so forgive me if these are already there. In order of importance to me:

1) *Be able to turn off the "progress bar" while using fast playback.* It blocks part of what I want to see.

2) *Slower (2X and/or 3X) fast playback options.*

3) *"Chopped" audio during fast playback* (at least the slower speeds, anyway). That is, play a snippet of sound at normal speed, then skip some to catch up, then play another snippet, etc.

All above were available on a JVC SVHS machine I used to have. It did a marvelous job showing clear video and surprisingly understandable commentary playing sports back at 3X. This is a great way to watch games you are mildly interested in, but can't or don't want to spend "real time" on.

Since this is a wish list:

4) *Settable skip ahead and skip back increments* (currently fixed at 30 sec and 10 sec). 30-second skip forward is sometimes just a bit too long to go from the end of one play to the next snap in football games.

I also *resoundingly* second the motions for:

*Native pass through.* Perhaps list all the currently-supported output choices and let the user check the ones he wants to pass through to let his monitor deal with. If the satellite downlink is not one of the selected standards (i.e. 1080i X 1240), the 622 would need to internally convert to the nearest selected standard one (1080i X 1920 here) for output since the monitor may not be able to deal with it.

*USB and/or Ethernet archiving* of recordings.

*Make Dish On Demand optional.* Never use it; reclaim that disk space!

*Remote (Internet) recording setup.* Set up to record those events you forgot from the office or on the road.


----------



## James Long

James Long said:


> The FCC requires that OTA NTSC program content be mirrored on one of the ATSC subchannels. It does not have to be the x.1 subchannel.


Correction and discussion of this rule moved here.


----------



## ChuckA

Oompah said:


> *Remote (Internet) recording setup.* Set up to record those events you forgot from the office or on the road.


Looks like Tivo just announced you will be able to do this on their box, from your cell phone.


----------



## BobMurdoch

How about a better way of resolving schedule conflicts. Manually clicking EVERY instance is a pain, and it is too easy to miss shows you DO really want to see. Maybe a visual guide like interface that shows all of the recordings along with overlapping bars to show what issues we need to correct. I DO like that when you skip an instance it automatically grabs another recording at a later time.

OOH! That's an idea, how about having it automatically bump recordings to a later time when a conflict exists (ie. if Desperate Housewives and The Sopranos are on at the same time, then bump Iron Chef America to the middle of the night timer as one exists... as long as the text matches the episode being recorded (minus the "New" label) it should work fine. Right now it just kills the recording. Setting priorities should work but it is way too cumbersome. How about a 1 to 5 star rating for each timer? 5 Star recordings always get recorded, 1 star recordings get bumped if a conflict arises.


----------



## airpolgas

ChuckA said:


> Looks like Tivo just announced you will be able to do this on their box, from your cell phone.


Tivo has this ability for quite some time, but the cell phone thing is just recently. I was really surprised that the 622 did not have the internet capability turned on right off the bat.


----------



## DoyleS

I would like to have 8-10 favorite categories available. With 180+ channels and then locals and HD, my favorite lists are starting to look like my desk at work. Maybe I just need to get comfortable using Themes. 

..Doyle


----------



## musicmaker2020

1) Native pass through

2) How about a REAL power off feature? Why does the unit have to stay on 24\7 and go into some standby mode. Can you say memory leak? I think that is why we have half the audio\video problems currently. I have had to do a hard reboot 4 times in the week I have owned it.

2) How about manual audio and video level controls. 5.1 over coax with my 622 is very very quiet. Instead of fixing the volume just give us control over it. It would also be nice to have brightness, contrast, etc controls because over HDMI its TOOOOOOO Bright!

3) Archive to any USB drive with encryption so that the only thing that will play it back is that physical 622 box to please the MPAA\RIAA etc.


----------



## BillJ

Two things I'd wish for. 

The first I think was already mentioned. It would be nice to be able to set the default frequency of recording to Once. I use that more than any other and it would save a step. Just click create timer.

Second may not be technically possible, but I think it would be nice to be able to assign the 3rd tuner to either OTA or satellite. For those of us who don't have OTA, the 3rd turner is a waste. I'd love to be able to record two programs while watching a third live. You can do that if you have OTA but not if you only have satellite.


----------



## bimmerboy750

tedb3rd said:


> In Dual Mode: The ability to choose which tuner will record when you're creating a timer--rather than having to use the corresponding remote or having to go all the way down the menu options to change the preferences...
> 
> Also, the option to switch between single/dual mode via the remote.
> 
> And also and most of all: NO DVR FEE!


I SECOND THAT!!!!


----------



## socceteer

HDMe said:


> As far as I know, every Dish DVR/PVR allows you to skip whatever you want when you are playing a recorded program.
> 
> .


I think you missed my point ...the idea is that you just have to select an option which will skip all commercials automatically without you having to press the remote 3 or 4 times. As a matter of fact you should not need to to press it at all. Replay TV offered this function and it is great, unfortunately they were on a law suit and lost.


----------



## tomcrown1

socceteer said:


> I think you missed my point ...the idea is that you just have to select an option which will skip all commercials automatically without you having to press the remote 3 or 4 times. As a matter of fact you should not need to to press it at all. Replay TV offered this function and it is great, unfortunately they were on a law suit and lost.


Bingo thats why you will never see this feature.:nono2:


----------



## BobMurdoch

bimmerboy750 said:


> I SECOND THAT!!!!


Wow, I'm glad I never use dual mode. That WOULD be annoying....


----------



## jrfuda

Similair ideas mentioned by others, but I wanted to restate ones I thought were great ideas and/or add my own spin to them!

1 Use the internet to dial-out instead of the phone line (Dish interactive "account" features are super slow when you have to dial out)
2 Use the internet to access the guide and schedule recording
3 Use a home network to independatly access TV1 and TV2 guides and change channels with web-enabled home automation hardware/software - Essesntially a webserver in the 622 that serves TV1 and TV2 guides independantly and lets you click on a show to change channels...
4 Use of home network to send/stream programming stored on a VIP-622 to any other VIP-series receiver for playback.
5 The option of having the 622 map both SD and HD locals to local channel numbers, for example:
- SAT SD Channel 5 is listed as "5"
- SAT HD Channel 5 is listed as "5-00"
- OTA HD Channel 5 and subchannels are listed as "5-01," "5-02," etc.
This would be an enhancement to the existing method which makes you prioritize which SAT Local channels get priority, HD or SD, by adding a "both" option
6 DVR button goes directly to DVR instead of DOD/DVR page (user selectable).. oooh, someone said hit DVR twice, I'll give it a try 
7 Use of external USB HDD to expand storage space seamlessly...1 option to have USB storage "added" to existing storage without having to specify recording to external device or anything like that
8 Ability to toggle closed captioning with one button, though I don't know how they'd upgrade the remotes.. They could, however, out out a discrete command for download for those of us with programable universal remotes.
9 An IR to UHF converter so an IR universal remote could be used in place of the UHF TV 2 remote... The "converter" would be placed in the TV 2 room and respond to Dish IR commands, converting them to UHF for reception by the VIP-622's UHF remote antenna. You would program the TV2 universal remote just like you would program a remote for TV1, but on a different IR channel.
10 Option to disable DOD and reclaim all that HDD space
11 Specification of new or repeat in guide info so "new episodes" works reliably when recording
12 Be able to adjust the transparancy levels for overlaid graphics like info, and the playback bar
13 Move the HD channels out of the 9000's (I've used locks to hide all of the PPV and other junk so there's not so much menu to go through, even if one of our favorites lists are not displayed - my wife always seems to toggle out of the favorites and all sub lists...)


----------



## BobMurdoch

socceteer said:


> I think you missed my point ...the idea is that you just have to select an option which will skip all commercials automatically without you having to press the remote 3 or 4 times. As a matter of fact you should not need to to press it at all. Replay TV offered this function and it is great, unfortunately they were on a law suit and lost.


I just pray they never take away my commercial skip button. It is THE most used button on my remote. Football games, baseball games, commercials, it compresses any show filled with filler and commercials into a much less tedious experience.


----------



## SaltiDawg

socceteer said:


> I think you missed my point ...the idea is that you just have to select an option which will skip all commercials automatically without you having to press the remote 3 or 4 times. As a matter of fact you should not need to to press it at all. Replay TV offered this function and it is great, unfortunately they were on a law suit and lost.


Many have found that that feature is at best inconsistant in application and don't use it.


----------



## James Long

BillJ said:


> Second may not be technically possible, but I think it would be nice to be able to assign the 3rd tuner to either OTA or satellite.


Not technically possible. DPP technology allows one receiver to have two satellite tuners. While they could add a third band on the cable (preventing the use of diplexers for OTA) E* would also have to add a third input to the receiver and redesign the switches.

Let's just say "technically impossible".

I would like to be able to use the OTA tuner on TV2 when TV1 doesn't need it.


----------



## redbird

Bill R said:


> I would like to see the ViP622 have the ability to buffer two tuners at the same time without having PIP on the screen.


My 622 does this, just use the "swap" button.  Just can't do two OTA locals at the same time.


----------



## port3f8

Expanding on native pass-through, I would like to do format re-mapping. Basically, there are only 4 output formats. I would like to select what it does with each one. The reason is that my plasma does not like 1080i so much, but can handle 480i, 480p and 720p fine. format re-mapping would provide everyone with any and every permutation they wanted.

A menu screen would appear like this:

map: to: (select)
480i 480i/480p/720p/1080i
480p 480i/480p/720p/1080i
720p 480i/480p/720p/1080i
1080i 480i/480p/720p/1080i

if no format re-mapping was desired, just set like this:

from: to:
480i 480i
480p 480p
720p 720p
1080i 1080i


In my case I might set:

480i 480p
480p 480p
720p 720p
1080i 720p


----------



## voripteth

BobMurdoch said:


> How about a better way of resolving schedule conflicts. Manually clicking EVERY instance is a pain, and it is too easy to miss shows you DO really want to see. Maybe a visual guide like interface that shows all of the recordings along with overlapping bars to show what issues we need to correct. I DO like that when you skip an instance it automatically grabs another recording at a later time.


When there is a conflict it needs to display what shows are in conflict. Next to the show's name it needs to indicate if there is an optional time for the conflicting show by putting the number of shows in parenthesis after the name. That way I can easily tell which show should get priority. I pick the one that has priority and the other automaticly picks an alternate time for the skipped show. If the skipped show has a conflict it can show another conflict screen. I don't think I'd see chains of conflict screens too often.

I also notice if I cancel from the conflict screen it doesn't cancel the new program. It just marks it as skipped. I think this is a bug.


----------



## Bogey62

Support for a USB keyboard, ala the 721, to type in my 40+ search strings!


----------



## airpolgas

More characters available to users when they try to rename their recordings - at least as much as the original title.


----------



## jazzis

*2 hr pause time instead of 1
*able to leave 2nd tuner paused when swapping


----------



## abricko

Ability to assign a name to your manual timer...

Just the ability to add an external HD / SAN / Network storage... if they're worried about protecting it (law suits) here's what they do: we buy a Dish tested / approved external HDD (lets say a Maxtor or segate brand external HDD, thus avoiding generic chipsets in DIY enclosures and therefore avoiding potential bugs they can't test for), 
we plug it in, and the receiver *activates* this drive for use (maybe do some kind of formatting into a special dish hacked ext3 filesystem or something and encrypt it with a combo of your rid or sid) this would stop the average user from taking that drive and plugging it into the computer and extracting video off it...

Personally i do not care about extracting stuff i recorded to watch on the computer, i have a nice tv and sound system for watching... 

I only care about having enough space to record a full season of a few shows i watch in HD. I think the only thing the series 3 tivo has going for it is the eSATA port in the back... but Dish could still use the internal to do the recording and batch off the archiving to the *special* external... and for playback they could even have it do some pre-buffering to the internal / faster drive when you playback an archived show.

It's also be nice if i could run swiss center or some other uPNP server to playback content from my computer, music, photos and video...

Allow us (those who use the OTA tuner, it's nice having 3 tuners) to choose how to map locals and the guide data provided by dish, especially if i'm forced to pay the montly locals fee only for guide data (actually i finally found a good use for dish locals, i'm using them to record shows which are still produced and broadcasted in 4x3 but the local network upconverts and or stretches them to kind of 16x9 and sorta fuzzy 1080i, or as i call it faking the HD and wasting my HD space).

As far as the output 480 / 720 / 1080 fixed 622 output, make the format button switch that, or bring a pop up menu to let us choose, it'd be nice if i'm on a 720p program to switch quickly to 720p, let my tv do the scaling!


----------



## angiodan

voripteth said:


> Toggle closed captions on and off with a single button on the remote. Option to automatically turn on closed captions when the receiver is muted.


Amen to this feature! Anyone figure out how to do this with a Harmony remote?


----------



## SaltiDawg

angiodan said:


> Amen to this feature! Anyone figure out how to do this with a Harmony remote?


I gotta assume you do not own a Harmony Remote.:lol:


----------



## cfisher

How 'bout the ability to export our timers to a new box? Judging by all the 622 swapouts and every-six-month box upgrades, that would save a lot of time!

That ethernet-looking port would be a good candidate for newer boxes - not so much for legacy stuff tho.


----------



## voripteth

cfisher said:


> How 'bout the ability to export our timers to a new box? Judging by all the 622 swapouts and every-six-month box upgrades, that would save a lot of time!


I would REALLY like this feature as well! Setting up many timers is a major pain.


----------



## DVDDAD

Have an option whenever you go to unlock a program to *"Unlock Receiver Until Power Down". *This was on the first Dishplayers 7100 & 7200. When the kids went to sleep and I wanted to watch TV, I could unlock the receiver and watch R rated movies and swap between them without entering my password each and every time I changed the channel. Then when I went to bed, all I'd have to do to lock the receiver is turn it off with the power button and the receiver was locked again. This would be much easier than going into the menu to unlock the receiver and then you don't have to remember to lock it again.


----------



## tomcrown1

A new receiver with HD DVD Recorder bulid in


----------



## Bill R

tomcrown1 said:


> A new receiver with HD DVD Recorder bulid in


While that would be a good feature on an upcoming receiver I would like to see an add-on (USB) unit for our receivers. HD DVDs recorders are coming (they are here now if you want to pay an arm and a leg) and it would be nice to be able to archive HD programs to DVD.


----------



## Bogey62

Just from playing in the menus of a 622 that isn't activated yet (this Sat.)

1) Support for a USB keyboard so I can type in my 40+ searches without the tedious process of using the numeric keypad on the remote! The 721 uses the USB keyboard like a champ. When I connect my keyboard to the 622 it pops up a box stating that I've plugged an unsupported device into the USB port. Booo! 

2) The virtual keyboard used via the remote's keypad doesn't loop through from top/bottom or side/side as the 721's does -- very annoying when typing in text.


----------



## Chop-Chop

I don't know if this has been mentioned (can't read the 4 pages right now) but I would like to see a feature that I see in my Comcast HDDVR. Lets suppose that you watch a show and got to it 15 mins late (nothing is in the buffer). You decide that it is worthwhile to watch so you want tot record it in its entirety at at the next future data. If I want to view when it will air next I have to search for it. With Comcast I would just simply press info and then press upcoming times for this event and it would find all future instances. I already could have used this feature a couple of times.


----------



## BobMurdoch

If you press the search button (the pound sign at the bottom of your remote next to the zero key), it will do this for you (it will open up a search window and put the name of the show into the text box, just press the enter key and it will dig them up for you)


----------



## moman19

Just steal everything from TiVO. Their user interface is far superior. The idea should be to press as few buttons as possible to get to where you want to be. Speeding past commercials should be TiVO-like as well. You zoom via FWD then press PLAY when you see that the show has resumed. TiVO automatically backs up 10 or 15 seconds to almost the exact right spot. No need to search for the starting point by SKIPping back & forth.

Also, "MY RECORDINGS" should be date stamped so you know which one is which when you have multiple episodes of the same show.


----------



## Chop-Chop

BobMurdoch said:


> If you press the search button (the pound sign at the bottom of your remote next to the zero key), it will do this for you (it will open up a search window and put the name of the show into the text box, just press the enter key and it will dig them up for you)


Thanks I'll try it tonight. Did not know about the feature(did not read the manual so what do you expect right  ). Time to map that button to my Harmony


----------



## Chop-Chop

moman19 said:


> You zoom via FWD then press PLAY when you see that the show has resumed. TiVO automatically backs up 10 or 15 seconds to almost the exact right spot. No need to search for the starting point by SKIPping back & forth.


Can you expand on this Tivo feature. I assume you have Dish right. I hardly skip comercials using the FFWD but the Skip (30 secs) and Back (15 secs?) do the job ok. So in Tivo at the begining of the comercial break you just press 1 button and it takes you to the end of the comercial break? Is this Tivo Stand Alone or DirectTV Tivo or DirectTV HD Tivo



moman19 said:


> Also, "MY RECORDINGS" should be date stamped so you know which one is which when you have multiple episodes of the same show.


Agree


----------



## airpolgas

Chop-Chop said:


> I hardly skip comercials using the FFWD but the Skip (30 secs) and Back (15 secs?) do the job ok. So in Tivo at the begining of the comercial break you just press 1 button and it takes you to the end of the comercial break?


Most Tivo users use FFWD on their commercials. Once they see the beginning of the show, they hit play, and instead of playing immediately, it will skip back about 10 seconds, trying to compensate for the human delayed reaction.

The 30 seconds skip forward is available to them only when they visit forums and are technically savvy. It is not a default like it is on dish remotes.

I usually press my skip forward 8 times then skip back once, and I am set. It takes about 3 seconds at the most.


----------



## Chop-Chop

airpolgas said:


> Most Tivo users use FFWD on their commercials. Once they see the beginning of the show, they hit play, and instead of playing immediately, it will skip back about 10 seconds, trying to compensate for the human delayed reaction.
> 
> The 30 seconds skip forward is available to them only when they visit forums and are technically savvy. It is not a default like it is on dish remotes.
> 
> I usually press my skip forward 8 times then skip back once, and I am set. It takes about 3 seconds at the most.


Oh. Thanks for clarifying. If that is so I like to skip my comercials better than FFWD them


----------



## voripteth

The TiVo feature he's describing is how the unit automatically backs up a few seconds after going fast forward. It's a terrific idea that compensates for human reaction time. You see something in fast forward and press play. The unit automatically backs up 5 seconds from when you pressed play to display what you actually saw in FF.

(It's a feature on all TiVo units.)


----------



## Bogey62

The ability to change the color scheme of the guide.

My wife is color blind and has a hard time reading the default text/background color combination.


----------



## lrk2

I'd like the Caller ID function to show the phone number in addition to the name!

I definitely second the ability to use an external USB hard drive!!!

Being able to manage timers remotely over the internet would definitely be cool... and while they are at it, how about intregrating SlingBox functionality ;-)


----------



## caseystone

I miss the ability to swap between tuners even if either or both are behind real-time. Does Dish only buffer one tuner (I'm in single mode)?

My dual tuner Directv Tivo was a brilliant box. 

-Casey


----------



## Bill R

caseystone said:


> I miss the ability to swap between tuners even if either or both are behind real-time. Does Dish only buffer one tuner (I'm in single mode)?
> 
> -Casey


The 622 does buffer both tuners but it always goes to real time when you swap tuners when in single mode. I don't know if that is a bug or if it is meant to be that way. You should be able to pause one tuner, swap to the other tuner, watch it, swap back to the other tuner, and be right where you were on the other tuner.

You can always rewind back to where you were but that is a pain in the neck. Pause should not be ignored when you swap tuners.


----------



## abricko

I just remembered two more important features... Grouping programs (similar to tivo) in the My Recordings list (they could even put a plus next to the program so you could hit select and it would expand like a tree and have a minus to colapse) this would make it easier to read, manage and choose content to playback.

Also would be nice for the timer option "all episodes" or "daily" to have a sub option of how many to record per day... for instance If I like cops and it shows like 900 times a day, if i set a timer for all episodes it may record a ton of them through out the day (which is not necessary), i know I can set max number to keep on the dvr but if i set this number too low i'll get that number of episodes which may be recorded and rerecorded in one day an not leaving me the opportunity to watch what has been recorded...

This feature is useful for programs in syndication which you'd like to keep maybe 5 or 6 of them on the dvr at all times but would like to have a random selection and not have your dvr/tuner spending all day looking for and recording extra programs you'll never watch.

Also the features people above were talking about on TiVO is called *Time Warp* where you ffwd or rew and hit play, it jumps back a few seconds to compensate for your slow hand to eye coordination reaction... personally I always ran my tivo using the 30 second skip button to get through commericals only took 6 - 8 clicks depending on show and then the instant replay to fix the over click... (this is the easiest remote hack ever, while playing something, hit: "select play select 3 0 select" you hear the ding ding ding, and your skip to end button turns into 30 second skip, and if you want to skip to end, start to ffwd and hit your skip to end button it moves forward to each tick, so you don't fully loose that option if you really feel you need it) but that's the past, i don't mind dish networks instant play rather than time warp... they don't need to rip off everything (or should they we don't want them to get sued and have to slow dev of their advanced tech dvrs...) but things like I mentioned above will help with the scheduling, managment and viewing of programs.

How about a signal strength meter (like they have for OTA) but for every channel?


----------



## SaltiDawg

Bill R said:


> While that would be a good feature on an upcoming receiver I would like to see an add-on (USB) unit for our receivers. HD DVDs recorders are coming (they are here now if you want to pay an arm and a leg) and it would be nice to be able to archive HD programs to DVD.


I believe that the DVD recorder would only be able to record SD programming. Allowing the recording of HD would seem an invite to mass copying.


----------



## airpolgas

SaltiDawg, that's the mentality of the MPAA and the RIAA. Everyone's a pirate (although I know you mentioned "invite"). Bill said that there are already DVD recorders that can do HD, except they are still expensive. We just basically want to archive our shows, especially when the 622 only holds 30 hours of HD.


----------



## lifterguy

Lots of great ideas here. I'll add this one: The ability to playback recorded programs at twice the normal speed while still hearing the audio. My Pioneer DVR/DVD recorder has this feature. It's designed to speed up the audio by dropping silent spots, so the speech does not sound like chipmunks - it sounds almost normal - just faster. This is great for getting through a backlog of recorded programs when you're running short on time!


----------



## DoyleS

I tend to doubt that they will allow HD to be piped to an HD DVD recorder. Most likely scenario seems to be allowing an external USB Hard Drive and making the material tied to one specific 622 and not able to be moved from 622 to 622. In my case, that would be fine with me. I don't plan on having more than 1 622 and so there is no need to be able to play the archive anywhere except on my one 622. Right now I am learning to live with the 30 hrs. I move into panic mode when it drops to 10 hrs or less. 

..Doyle


----------



## wyattg

CABill said:


> So when it isn't, should I tell my local PBS (6.1 programming isn't close to 6.0) they aren't doing it the way you say they should?
> 
> I think it would be nice if I could just get DISH to put the EPG info from 13.0 on 13.1 (which just says Digital Service) instead of putting it on 13.2 (which isn't HD).


Amen! I hate having to set manual timers for CSI recordings!!


----------



## liferules

lifterguy said:


> Lots of great ideas here. I'll add this one: The ability to playback recorded programs at twice the normal speed while still hearing the audio.


I like that one...and while they're at it, have the FF display disappear after a few seconds so you can view the entire screen, a la TiVo...


----------



## SaltiDawg

airpolgas said:


> SaltiDawg, that's the mentality of the MPAA and the RIAA. ...


Yup. That's why I posted it. Is it a *fact* that the Blu Ray or HD DVD will be able to *record* in HD? (As opposed to playing back a copy protected HD program?

I just don't see the industry doing everything they can to only allow HD to only be sent to a display device and then doing an about face with respect to DVD *recorders.*

*EDIT:* I did a little reading. The HD present on both Candidate HD DVD machines is encrypted. Also, HD out will be down rezzed to to 960 X 540 for HD Analog Inputs on TV's. Thus, HD out will only be allowed to digital inputs on display boxes.

I couldn't find the specific answer to my question about HD recording capability, but I suspect the answer is that it can.


----------



## jvidalc

After deleting a just watched program, I don't want the video window active if there is a recording going on. It should only display the video if there's an available tuner that isn't recording anything.

I'm tired of the video window switching to a currently recording program.


----------



## Bogey62

When FF/REW a DVR event, why does the Stop button act like the Pause button? I want it to STOP when I press Stop. The way it is now, I have to press Stop twice to get the 622 to do what I feel it's supposed to do on the first press (ala the 721).


----------



## nyclio

Maybe I overlooked this but the ability to automatically delete duplicate events in the recordings would be nice.


----------



## Jim5506

It would be nice if a moderator or someone with sufficient priviledges would create a post at the top of this thread that summarizes all the suggestions.


----------



## nataraj

ewells38 said:


> I would like to see Dish Network enable the use of the RJ45 Ethernet port on both the Vip622 & Vip211 for Networking so that the unit can be connected to a Home Network and share the DVR Drive for external storage of the recorded material to another Computer/Server on the Network. That would be Cool


Yes. I'd like to see DLNA. Minimum we should be able to see the recorded HD shows in other rooms using another Dish HD receiver / dvr. Ofcourse ability to offload to a PC for archival would be great too.


----------



## airpolgas

nyclio said:


> Maybe I overlooked this but the ability to automatically delete duplicate events in the recordings would be nice.


Can you tell me an example on how you got duplicate recordings? I have some recordings set to "all" but when I look at the events, it skips those episodes that are duplicates. Are all your timers manual?

I also like to add/reiterate:

Deleting the overlay during FF/RW after a couple of seconds.


----------



## Bogey62

When there is a timer conflict and you are currently using TV2 there should be these options:

Resolve conflict by Priority
Change Priority of new timer
Use TV1 to record this event

I was trying to set a timer from TV2 and there was a conflicting event on TV2 which I didn't want to skip. In short, I had to go out to TV1 and set the new timer. This is ridiculous -- give me the option to use TV1's tuner if I so desire, don't make me go to another TV and set the timer from there. I want full control from wherever I am, not where Dish forces me to be.


----------



## Bogey62

I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned, or if it's currently possible (I can't figure out how, if it is.)

I would like to select which tuner records a given event. Right now the first event for a given time is set for TV2 and the second event for the same time is TV1. My problem is, I tend to want to watch late night TV on TV2, but I have a timer set for Letterman at 11:35 PM by default to TV2. I tried to force it to TV1, but it refuses to do so.

I deleted the Letterman timer and set a bogus timer for 11:30 PM on a different channel (which defaulted to TV2), then I set the Letterman timer (which now defaults to TV1). If I then delete the bogus timer, all the Letterman timers go back to TV2!

I don't want TV1 to always be the default main timer, but there are instances where I'd like to choose which to use for an individual timer.


----------



## Chop-Chop

Bogey62 said:


> I don't want TV1 to always be the default main timer, but there are instances where I'd like to choose which to use for an individual timer.


There is an option to define which tuner is selected. However you can not change that on the fly it has to be done via menus. Don't remember where it is but it's there


----------



## Bogey62

Chop-Chop said:


> There is an option to define which tuner is selected. However you can not change that on the fly it has to be done via menus. Don't remember where it is but it's there


Yes, I believe there is a default setting that you set initially that is systemwide. I want to set it on a timer-by-timer basis, as needed.


----------



## boylehome

This has been mentioned. Concerning DVR and setting up the timers. It would be great if each tuner had its own identifier. The OTA tuner could had the letter, "T" for terrestrial or an icon in the dot with an aerial antenna. The two satellite tuners can show TV1 or TV2.


----------



## Bogey62

boylehome said:


> This has been mentioned. Concerning DVR and setting up the timers. It would be great if each tuner had its own identifier. The OTA tuner could had the letter, "T" for terrestrial or an icon in the dot with an aerial antenna. The two satellite tuners can show TV1 or TV2.


BINGO!


----------



## SaltiDawg

Bogey62 said:


> ... I want full control from wherever I am, not where Dish forces me to be.


No hassle, but do you not have this control in *Single* mode?

If you want *Dual* mode than there must be a way to prevent the TV2 user from changing Channels that TV1's user is viewing.


----------



## Bogey62

SaltiDawg said:


> No hassle, but do you not have this control in *Single* mode?
> 
> If you want *Dual* mode than there must be a way to prevent the TV2 user from changing Channels that TV1's user is viewing.


I don't see how I can do what I want, even in Single Mode. In Single Mode the automatic default is to record on TV2 with no option to override this for individual timers. If Single Mode where all I ever wanted, then I wouldn't have any problems at all.

The only setting is to have Record Plus enabled and set to TV1 as the default. Then in Dual Mode it will use TV1 first, but in order to set a timer for the second tuner at the same time as the first timer, I HAVE to go to TV2 and set it from there. Very inconvenient.

If I'm missing something here, please clarify.

I want to set both timers from TV1 at the same time slot and manually choose which timer gets recorded on which tuner (TV1 or TV2).


----------



## voripteth

While my 622 has and improved search filter from my 942 it still lacks a critical feature. Let me filter out PPV or channels I don't subscribe to!

Just this morning I was trying to search for action movies. I got over 3000 hits and I estimate that 75% of those were PPV or on channels I don't get. Argh!


----------



## Bogey62

voripteth said:


> While my 622 has and improved search filter from my 942 it still lacks a critical feature. Let me filter out PPV or channels I don't subscribe to!
> 
> Just this morning I was trying to search for action movies. I got over 3000 hits and I estimate that 75% of those were PPV or on channels I don't get. Argh!


That's Dish's way of saying, "we love you, please buy more worthless crap programming from us." 

I agree with you 100 %


----------



## airpolgas

Additional Feature Request:

If we hide PPV, take them out of the searches as well. Better yet, take them out of the guide! I hid all PPVs and I still have the HDPPV showing on my guide.


----------



## Joe Bernardi

I'm getting Washington D.C. HD locals, but they are not closed-captioned.
If I use OTA HD, those same stations do, in fact, supply closed-captioning.

(I'm 60+ miles from D.C., and can't rely on OTA HD. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't, so I never use them for recording.)


----------



## James Long

voripteth said:


> While my 622 has and improved search filter from my 942 it still lacks a critical feature. Let me filter out PPV or channels I don't subscribe to!


Yep. Locked and hidden works nice on my 501 to keep things out of search results but not on the 622.


----------



## AdamGott

Sorely needed is a fix to the HDMI handshaking/copy protection/whatever. I just got an HP 5880 and we always have a heck of a time getting it to turn on and recognize the input on hdmi-1. I have read in other forums that this is a problem with the 622 and 942 and both of them have problems re-establishing hdmi after the tv is powered off. 

To get video and audio I normally have to either unplug and replug the hdmi cable or soft reboot the receiver. Both of these are pretty crappy solutions.


----------



## Stutz342

I just realized this suggestion was never put in this thread, so I figured I'd add it:

Increase slots for events well beyond the current 288 event limit. Also, (or instead,) make running out of slots a non-issue thusly:


Stutz342 said:


> When the 622 is generating events based on a timer, rather than just stop searching the guide as soon as the slots are full, keep searching, and any event found that is sooner than the currently-farthest-in-the-future event should be created by deleting the farthest-out one to make room. Repeat as necessary. That way it will always have the next 288 events listed, and if that's not enough for everthing, the missing ones will be late in the schedule, and would get picked up when the event creating process repeats on later guide downloads. No events would ever fail to record, they just wouldn't be marked in the guide out the full 8-9 days. (That is, unless a user was able to make timers for 288 events in one day!)


Is there anyone here that can get that idea to someone that deals with code? It's not exactly a new feature, it's a new way to code an existing feature so as to increase it's functionality.


----------



## daryllafferty

There have been requests here to be able to set up a timer using either tuner. I heartily agree with that wish, and would go one step further:

Let me choose which tuner to use when viewing too. I may be sitting in my living room watching a live show, when a timer comes due and changes the channel. Let me switch to the other tuner and watch what I want on that tuner, instead of having to go upstairs to my bedroom.

I know there may be situations where this might cause a conflict (someone upstairs is watching something else), but we're a family and can work this out among ourselves. Give us complete control over the tuners, for watching and recording!


----------



## ebaltz

Play MP3s that I download from my USB device.


----------



## Powie

New to the 622 - But I would like to see caller ID log moved to the top menu. I'd like to see the ethernet port used for "calling home to echostar" so I don't need a phone line. I'd like an application I can run that would allow me to watch TV on my computer. Perhaps a web based interface to the internal guide to search for programs, setup/delete recordings, basically control the entire 622 from my PC. Maybe with a network connection some neat features like email reminders of upcoming shows, hard drive getting full, and so on.


----------



## Chop-Chop

Have the Caller ID banner disappear once I picked up the call. It takes a long time for it to get away.


----------



## sdsanta

Probably mentioned before, but should only have to hit DVR button once to get to my recorded shows.


----------



## dishjim

SaltiDawg said:


> No hassle. My wife's 942 has a Dish logo Screen Saver.


Dish logo screen really isn't a screen saver, its the standby screen, 721 will replace a paused video with movinig patterns ala a pc screen saver, then any button will take you back to the paused video, so the screen does not burn in.


----------



## liferules

When creating timers, I often set a maximum number of shows to record, so I don't get massive recordings hogging up the hard drive should a marathon of that particular show come on. I've noticed that unlike TiVo, the 622 follows that number strictly, regardless of whether there is hard drive space for more of that particular timer...TiVo would record as many as disc allows and only worry about the number limit if the disc space were getting tight... 

I think I like the TiVo philosophy better in that regard.


----------



## James Long

liferules said:


> When creating timers, I often set a maximum number of shows to record, so I don't get massive recordings hogging up the hard drive should a marathon of that particular show come on. I've noticed that unlike TiVo, the 622 follows that number strictly, regardless of whether there is hard drive space for more of that particular timer...TiVo would record as many as disc allows and only worry about the number limit if the disc space were getting tight...
> 
> I think I like the TiVo philosophy better in that regard.


Yet E*'s is more accurate to the question asked. "Keep 5" should keep five, not "keep five if I'm low on space".

BTW: The 622 is rude if you hit the 'full mark' and there are no non-protected programs to delete it just stops recording. The 501 would give a popup box warning first.


----------



## Bogey62

I would like to see the 622 return directly to the Search History List after you set a timer from one of its listed items. Currently, after you set a timer based on an item in the list, it returns to the virtual keyboard screen and you have to manually enter into the History again. 

Very annoying and very time consuming when you have to perform a couple of dozen searches each week because the Dish Pass feature has such a stingy total number assigned to it.


----------



## larrymadison

liferules said:


> Wireless network capability for downloading recorded shows onto the computer or to a USB attached hard drive would be nice.


YES!!!


----------



## bkress

My Wish is a switchable Audio Compressor, The OTA stations and the standard 
"satelitte" (I refuse to use the "C" word) channels are all over the volume road, other than that I really like the new Vip622, I do miss the Analog tuner and my outside security camera's 

Have a Great day
BUD


----------



## harsh

bkress said:


> My Wish is a switchable Audio Compressor, The OTA stations and the standard "satelitte" (I refuse to use the "C" word) channels are all over the volume road, other than that I really like the new Vip622,


I'd prefer that they simply make a greater effort at monitoring the levels at the uplink point to insure that everything is even. Admittedly, my complaint is largely with the 5.1 content on where processing may do serious damage.


> I do miss the Analog tuner and my outside security camera's


The whole concept of NTSC broadcast isn't going to go away for closed-circuit stuff, but you can probably replace that capability with a cheap video DA and a composite input to your monitor.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Bogey62 said:


> I would like to see the 622 return directly to the Search History List after you set a timer from one of its listed items. Currently, after you set a timer based on an item in the list, it returns to the virtual keyboard screen and you have to manually enter into the History again. ...


When you stop viewing a previously recorded event and later return to the "My Recordings" to resume viewing that event, the first recording is high-lighted. On my 508's when you do this, it highlights the item you were viewing previously.

The 508 method is a huge convience - especially as you get older and tend to forget what you were viewing last night. :lol:


----------



## REK108

Bogey62 said:


> I would like to see the 622 return directly to the Search History List after you set a timer from one of its listed items. Currently, after you set a timer based on an item in the list, it returns to the virtual keyboard screen and you have to manually enter into the History again.
> 
> Very annoying and very time consuming when you have to perform a couple of dozen searches each week because the Dish Pass feature has such a stingy total number assigned to it.


I am in total agreement with you! Most other menu options step you backwards to to where you were before when you select "done" or "cancel", why not this one? It seems like it would be an easy software change to default back to the history list instead of the virtual keyboard.


----------



## LtMunst

I want the video box in the search menu. The 942 has it. Looks like they might have gotten rid of it to make room for the extra sub-genres. There should be room to squeeze it back in.


----------



## UTFAN

AllenF said:


> I see that there are some here who would like a feature added to their ViP 662.
> 
> I started this thread as a wish list so that we can let Dish know what we would like our 622's to have that would make them better.
> 
> I wish they would add in the output resolution menu page a native pass through option.
> 
> For example, if the show is on a station that uses 720P then the 622 would out put 720P when I change to another station and it is transmitting in 1080i then the 622 would output 1080i without me having to go into the menu and manually change this output setting. Lastly if the channel is Standard Def 480i then that is what is outputted from the 622 to my video display.
> 
> Why is this desired or important? On fixed pixel devices the converters that are built in may do a better job of conversion than the 622. It is this way with my 3 chip DLP front projector. If I watch 1080i and the projector scales too 720P then the picture is sharper and cleaner then if I set the 622 to 720P and the 622 converts the 1080i to 720P. The same is true for 720P. Sending the native resolution of the source material to my projector is better than letting the 622 do the conversion and then sending that to my display.
> 
> Another feature I would like to see is for the PIP to be equal size and displayed side by side. This way you can see both images without part of it covering another.
> 
> I hope others will add to this thread and more importantly I hope Dish Network listens and if possible adds these features to the ViP 622.


It needs a bottle opener.


----------



## liferules

I don't recall if its been said already, but it would be nice to:

1. have the option of making something a DishPass rather than timer when selecting it from the guide (perhaps have a box you can check saying "make Dish Pass").

2. have the option of adjusting Dish Pass recording options such that you can record only new episodes, etc...like one can on a timer.

The gist of these requests would be to allow us to create Dish Passes which will allow us to look for new episodes on several channels rather than just one. I find too often I have to create duplicate timers for locals to cover OTA as well as HD LiL in case of conflicts. It would be easier to just create a Dish Pass if I could do so without having to text type the name and if able to tell it to only record new episodes...


----------



## TheTony

Add another sub to the list who's waiting for *native resolution pass-through*

I'd like to be able to change between HD and SD content without having to change the input on my television to format the picture the way it should be. To me, this become an ease of use issue.

I'll be needing to decide between cable service and Dish in the upcoming months, and if the DVR solution I'm interested in can include this feature, I will likely invest in new hardware and stay with Dish. If not, I'll likely be looking elsewhere.

I'm very curious as to when this will be implemented. Even if it doesn't include all the features mentioned here, passing 480i/p or 1080i based on HD/SD would be a welcome first step.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

So with native pass through you would have hd pass through and get true hd in either 1080i or 720p, and with sd programs you would have only 480i pass through? How would that affect the ratio? Would you be hitting the format all the time to fix the screen so it would fill the screen? I hope that they allow this as an option and still allow the current option too.


----------



## socceteer

One feature I found very useful after playing with my new Tivo, was the capability of restoring deleted shows. Tivo will not delete the shows until you confirm or when it needs space. I can't tell you how many times I have deleted a show and then I get my kids, wife or brother ask me if I still have that show recorded.

Also the capability to upload recorder shows to my computer. Wireless. which will also allow to view pictures stored on the computer without having to put them on a memory stick or camera.


----------



## channon

Would Like to see a built in clock in the front of receiver.


----------



## airpolgas

With the majority of VCRs blinking 12:00, that probably won't happen, channon.


----------



## SaltiDawg

The 942 just received a new feature with a recent update and I would love to see it on the 622.

On the Info Screen the 942 now shows the Episode Number *and* the date the show was originally aired.


----------



## Jim5506

channon said:


> Would Like to see a built in clock in the front of receiver.


Press the select button and the time is on your screen.


----------



## socceteer

airpolgas said:


> With the majority of VCRs blinking 12:00, that probably won't happen, channon.


There is not reason why the 622 DVR should blink 12:00 the time and date is part of the setup. If you can't setup the location, you will not even get a signal.


----------



## Scott Spillers

I would like to see the amount of disk space used for each recorded program. This would be most helpful when deleting shows to make room for new recordings since OTA HD, MPEG2 HD, MPEG4 HD and MPEG2 SD recordings all take different amounts of hard disk space to record. If there isnt enough space in the recordings list for this, they could at least indicate if the program is HD or SD as well as if it is MPEG2 or MPEG4.


----------



## Ron Barry

Not sure how useful this would be since the content is not at a constent bit rate and that is why the values indicated on how much time left is an optimistic estimate at best.


----------



## skassan

Ron Barry said:


> Not sure how useful this would be since the content is not at a constent bit rate and that is why the values indicated on how much time left is an optimistic estimate at best.


It would be useful for precisely that reason. If you have two one-hour recordings, they don't necessarily take up the same amount of disk space. So it would be nice to be able to know which one to delete to get the most space back.


----------



## KKlare

Yes, to the list by recording order/date and title, let them add sort by recording size, in GB or any convenient units. Then it would be easier to find space for the Bond series (missing the most recent 2 Brosnan and the almost Casino Royale [now on HDnet]), i.e., delete some HDs and the 3-hour movies first.

No matter the size of the disk you will run out of space.

-Ken


----------



## Ron Barry

skassan said:


> It would be useful for precisely that reason. If you have two one-hour recordings, they don't necessarily take up the same amount of disk space. So it would be nice to be able to know which one to delete to get the most space back.


I could see that... Makes sense to me. I misread the orginal suggestion. Heck if they knew the disk space that each program takes up before it is recorded they could even indicate at what point the 622 would start to delete old content to make room for new and warn you on the DVR list that certain content will be deleted based on your current record shedule allowing you to protect content before deletion.

Well it is possible.


----------



## airpolgas

Regarding priorities, I am under the impression that once you hit the limit, the unit will start deleting from the oldest unprotected ones all the way down to the latest. My suggestion would be to also put priorities on the recorded items.

There are some older recordings that I care more about than newer ones, but not enough to merit protection. If I can somehow tell the unit delete X first before Y, based on priority, it will add to the flexibility of the unit.


----------



## James Long

One can do that to a certain extent by setting the number of recordings of each event that one wants to keep. If you want the last five Equalizers it will roll of the sixth oldest every time you get a new one. The downside its that it will do it BEFORE you run out of space.


----------



## RickDee

I hope this one hasn't been posted before, but I would like better output connections for TV2 - at minimum an S-Video connection added.

And why are they putting a fiber optic digital sound only? How about a coax digital, also?

Overall I love my ViP 622 and my wife, who is usually blasé about my AV stuff, loves it.


----------



## Ron Barry

As long as I have had Dish equipment, I don't recall them every providing coax digital. Actually very few devices I have have coax. Not sure the reason, but it is common across their product lines.


----------



## airpolgas

James Long said:


> One can do that to a certain extent by setting the number of recordings of each event that one wants to keep. If you want the last five Equalizers it will roll of the sixth oldest every time you get a new one. The downside its that it will do it BEFORE you run out of space.


I'm familiar with that, James. I use it to keep only one copy of the Trailers from HDNet. I have a bunch of unwatched Zatoichi movies from Kungfu HD, so now they are at the bottom of the list and are the first to go when I hit the limit. I don't protect them because sooner or later, they will get a rerun.

Now that the seasons are practically over, I am not hitting the limit as often. I keep about 3 episodes of the Tonight Show, and since they are newer, they tend to stay. I would like to be able to tell the unit to delete them first, before Zatoichi. A choice for prioritizing shows to be deleted would be nice


----------



## Tylast

lifterguy said:


> Lots of great ideas here. I'll add this one: The ability to playback recorded programs at twice the normal speed while still hearing the audio.




liferules said:


> I like that one...and while they're at it, have the FF display disappear after a few seconds so you can view the entire screen, a la TiVo...



I like Microsoft's options for MediaPlayer (.1 incriments faster until x2 ~ with sound). Really makes it nice to watch a show in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## Tylast

How about putting the PIP position closer to the edge on 16x9 displays? A smaller PIP option would be nice too.


----------



## Tylast

How about having the guide auto advance to the next block of time 5 min before instead of exactly on time. Who's going to watch the last couple of minutes of a show anyway? Roadrunner cable in Tampa did this for their guide station & I liked it.


----------



## Tylast

When pausing Live TV, you get the buffer status screen at the bottom. Well, after pressing play it goes away & never comes back. That screen should come back if I press the info button or something. It's kinda annoying to not know how far off I am from Live TV.


----------



## Tylast

How about showing little icons/logos next to each station (i.e.: the NBC Peacock next to my local channel)?


----------



## dslate69

RickDee said:


> I hope this one hasn't been posted before, but I would like better output connections for TV2 - at minimum an S-Video connection added.
> 
> And why are they putting a fiber optic digital sound only? How about a coax digital, also?
> 
> Overall I love my ViP 622 and my wife, who is usually blasé about my AV stuff, loves it.


I think that will be in the next software push.


----------



## dslate69

Tylast said:


> How about having the guide auto advance to the next block of time 5 min before instead of exactly on time. Who's going to watch the last couple of minutes of a show anyway? Roadrunner cable in Tampa did this for their guide station & I liked it.


That is what the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD does and it also lets you go back an hour or so to see what you missed. That was actually helpful to see why a recording didn't fire, you can go back and see it was a rerun.


----------



## dslate69

I hate that when I try to change the channel, it prompts me that "this can only be done in live mode". It is really frustrating when I am only a few seconds from being in Live mode.  
If the 622 is in Single mode, it should switch to the requested channel on the other Tuner and keep the original show buffered as is. Then if I go to change the channel again it should use the first tuner. This way we will have the 2 most recent channels buffering. This is the way it worked on the SA8300HD and it was very conveinent.


----------



## SaltiDawg

dslate69 said:


> I hate that when I try to change the channel, it prompts me that "this can only be done in live mode". It is really frustrating when I am only a few seconds from being in Live mode.


Try, "PIP" "SWAP" "PIP" "PIP" and you're there.:grin:


----------



## dslate69

SaltiDawg said:


> Try, "PIP" "SWAP" "PIP" "PIP" and you're there.:grin:


What is this supposed to do ? 'cause it don't give me what I ask for. 
It's a pretty simple request, really. When I try and change the channel, don't ask me if I'm sure. Not once has it saved me from missing buffered time. But if it automatically switched to the other tuner, I could always hit recall to go back to the other tuner; buffered time and all. Believe me if you had a dual tuner work this way you would like it much better than answering questions unnecessarily


----------



## Ron Barry

With the 622 you do not have to bring up the PIP window to do a swap. Try just doing a pip swap and then changing the channel.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Ron Barry said:


> With the 622 you do not have to bring up the PIP window to do a swap. Try just doing a pip swap and then changing the channel.


Ron,

Good one. Thanks for the tip. I'll delete my convoluted attempt at an answer.:hurah:

Also, by adding the two "PIP"s the buffer was lost in my first answer.

I tried swap on the 942 and it works there also. The original buffered tuner returns to real time when I go back by hitting SWAP a second time, but the buffered info is still present.
What I frequently do is hit "Pause" on the original buffered tuner, next "PIP" and then "Swap"... that leaves the paused buffered tuner in the small window, but when you "Swap" again you are *still paused in the original spot.*

I think I know what I said... :grin: there may be room for both methods depending how important it is to return to the same buffered point.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yep... definitely room for both methods. Dish in the case has taken a conservative approach of jumping away from a channel you are not watching live. The other approach, though more quick, can result in accidently jumping channels and destroying the buffer when you don't really want to do it. Kinda of like the "Are you sure?" dialog you get when you delete a file. Would be nice if you were not prompted when watching recorded content since you already have it on disk but when I think about that I am sure that might results in some interesting wrinkles.

Oh.. and like SaltiDawg indicated. This assumes you are in Single Mode.


----------



## airpolgas

I dropped off my kid from school, and found out that my 5 year old was playing with the remote of my 622. I also found out that there were 6 episodes of Dora, and several others that she watches. She's familiar with the 508 remote, so the adjustment was not that big.

Why is this in the feature request? Well, if the default for the recording was *once*, I won't have to clean up the mess. The order of the options when you try to record something from the guide should be:

Once <- Default
New
All

Imagine if she accidentally (or purposely) did this on an HD channel :eek2:


----------



## dslate69

airpolgas said:


> I dropped off my kid from school, and found out that my 5 year old was playing with the remote of my 622. I also found out that there were 6 episodes of Dora, and several others that she watches. She's familiar with the 508 remote, so the adjustment was not that big.
> 
> Why is this in the feature request? Well, if the default for the recording was *once*, I won't have to clean up the mess. The order of the options when you try to record something from the guide should be:
> 
> Once <- Default
> New
> All
> 
> Imagine if she accidentally (or purposely) did this on an HD channel :eek2:


Since my request turned into "how to use PIP", let me just AMEN your request.
It is a no brainer that everyone records Single recordings more often than Series recordings.


----------



## Ron Barry

Sorry.. dslate.. I do understand your request and it does have merit. Just was trying to offer another way of accomplishing about the same thing though with a few more key presses. Was not sure if you were aware of it.


----------



## SaltiDawg

airpolgas said:


> ...
> Imagine if she accidentally (or purposely) did this on an HD channel :eek2:


Maybe Dish assumes that parental controls are in place.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Ron Barry said:


> Sorry.. dslate.. I do understand your request and it does have merit. Just was trying to offer another way of accomplishing about the same thing though with a few more key presses. Was not sure if you were aware of it.


I think he's now just trolling. :lol:


----------



## dslate69

Ron Barry said:


> Sorry.. dslate.. I do understand your request and it does have merit. Just was trying to offer another way of accomplishing about the same thing though with a few more key presses. Was not sure if you were aware of it.


I appreciate your attempt.
But it does not accomplish close to what I was asking for.
I could also hit the Live TV button before I go to change the channel so that I wouldn't get the prompt.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## airpolgas

SaltiDawg said:


> Maybe Dish assumes that parental controls are in place.


Ooooohh, a clever attempt for a guised personal attack and flamebait. Thanks. Suppose I did not block Anima, I wonder what would happen then.


----------



## James Long

SaltiDawg said:


> Maybe Dish assumes that parental controls are in place.


Not really a parental control that would help, except locking all channels.

It isn't an issue of whether or not the child is permitted to watch the content - the issue was that the child could easily set up a DVR recording for ALL episodes of the content (more easily than setting up a DVR recording of ONE episode). All one has to do is select a future episode in the guide and press select twice. If the default were set to one episode this error wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## stol

Change the ratings block so the NR setting isn't tied to the rating limit. So I can select block AO and R, while allowing my kids to watch PBS shows OTA (they're all NR). Now I don't have any rating limit set becuase of the NR shows that I want open.


----------



## SaltiDawg

James Long said:


> Not really a parental control that would help, except locking all channels.
> 
> ...


Not *Dish* control, rather *parental* control. :lol:


----------



## Dmitry

It's a very long thread, so forgive me if I missed it being mentioned.

1. I would like the ability to turn off the preview window -- period (right now I seem to be only able to do it in the guide view). I so miss the TiVo's list of recordings...

2. The ability to remember the current position for resumption not only in the completed recordings, but also in the ones still recording. It's very annoying to have to restart from the beginning.


----------



## nazz

I would like the live channel to build up a buffer while you are watching a recorded program. It would be nice to pause a live show and watch a recorded one for a while then go back to the live one and ff through commercials.


----------



## lujan

nazz said:


> I would like the live channel to build up a buffer while you are watching a recorded program. It would be nice to pause a live show and watch a recorded one for a while then go back to the live one and ff through commercials.


You can do that now by using the PIP window. The only annoyance is that the window takes some room on the screen. Some people have mentioned that it would be nice to have an option for a small PIP window.


----------



## sleeplessInSunnyvale

One feature (and probably the only feature) that I like with the Motorola DCT6412 Phase3 DVR I used to have from Comcast is that if while watching a recording you switch to watch a live program, pressing the Last key will resume the recording from where you left off. With 622, pressing Recall will go to some other channel; you will have to press DVR again to resume.


----------



## wkomorow

Have the guide display episode number and original air date as it does on the 942

Be able to restrict a guide search to a particular favorites list - e.g., have a favorites list for premiums and be able to search that for the word premiere

Be able to cron a search to run every week at a particular time and then have a menu entry you could go to to retrieve your results


----------



## jeffdb27

How about adding a clear QAM tuner. I just love the way the OTA antenna seamlessly integrates with the satellite channels. It may be nice for some to be able to do this with dreaded cable. I live 80+ miles from my OTA stations, so I might consider buying basic cable if my vip622 had a QAM tuner so I didn't have to switch to another TV input and use their inferior DVR. I realize this would be a hardware upgrade, so may only be possible on some new line of receivers.

Another thing that would be nice would be to have a "media server player". The Sony's Playstation3 does this. You can play movies, mp3s, pictures from your computer network without actually transferring them to its hard drive.


----------



## girdnerg

lujan said:


> You can do that now by using the PIP window. The only annoyance is that the window takes some room on the screen. Some people have mentioned that it would be nice to have an option for a small PIP window.


I would love to be able to move the PIP window to where I want it on the screen. The default position is way to far out in the pic on a 16:9 tv.

Just hit PIP position and then use the arrow keys to move it where you want.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I would love to press exit to close the PIP window when it's open, instead of having to cycle through the different window sizes until closed.


----------



## drmckenzie

Desperately needed: a "skip all episodes with this episode number" menu choice. There are so many shows with multiple episodes. I'm constantly "skipping" a show, then another copy of the same show pops into the queue -- skip -- pop -- etc.. Sometimes I have to do this up to 10 times for a single show.

What a pain!


----------



## mdewitt

I'd like to have an option to "send to archive" when you select a recording from the list. I hate that you have to go into manage to select things to send to the archive.


----------



## jeffdb27

I'd like the ability to move or remove the progress/position banner that appears during fast forwarding. This year ESPN decided to put the match scores on the Austrailian open right behind this spot. It is nice to be able to fly through some of these matches until key moments. This is a lot easier when you can see the score while fast forwarding. 

Maybe just having this thing be translucent would be a solution.


----------



## harsh

jeffdb27 said:


> I'd like the ability to move or remove the progress/position banner that appears during fast forwarding.


I'm more interested in having the "progress" bar go away when paused. It makes it really hard to read the Chuck Lorre's epilogue after _Big Bang Theory_.


----------



## Ron Barry

Press Skip Forward or back and it will disappear.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ron Barry said:


> Press Skip Forward or back and it will disappear.


Unfortunately, lately it seems like when I try that trick it moves to a different frame. So the trick has become trying to learn how much extra to go forward before pausing and then using skip back to get rid of the bar.


----------



## jeffdb27

HDMe said:


> Unfortunately, lately it seems like when I try that trick it moves to a different frame. So the trick has become trying to learn how much extra to go forward before pausing and then using skip back to get rid of the bar.


Using the skip forward should be safer than back. It may still move one frame, but using back could skip back to the last "full" frame that was sent, probably many frames or even seconds back.


----------



## xmodrelic

Native resolution out

I know its been mentioned, but we definitely need this option. The upscaling circuitry in my 612 is junk, making 480i nearly unwatchable on my 50".

My TV does an amazing job but my receiver give SD near dvd quality. I'm sure this could be fixed with a remote software upgrade we just need to make some more noise.


----------



## festivus

How about being able to switch a future recording from TV1 to TV2 or vice versa? Cancelling it and trying to reschedule it causes all sorts of crazy issues with duplicate events.


----------



## renpar61

How about a new guide? Nobody ever mention this. In my opinion, having used DirectTV and Comcast in the past, Dish guide kind of sucks. But that's just me. :grin:
I love Dish for everything else...


----------



## loves2watch

renpar61 said:


> How about a new guide? Nobody ever mention this. In my opinion, having used DirectTV and Comcast in the past, Dish guide kind of sucks. But that's just me. :grin:
> I love Dish for everything else...


I believe Dish's guide to be far superior to the other two you mentioned and it is not littered with ads.


----------



## Michael P

wkomorow said:


> Have the guide display episode number and original air date as it does on the 942
> 
> Be able to restrict a guide search to a particular favorites list - e.g., have a favorites list for premiums and be able to search that for the word premiere
> 
> Be able to cron a search to run every week at a particular time and then have a menu entry you could go to to retrieve your results


It does have the episode number and original air date for some programs, but the data is not uniformly correct. Some programs show the original air date of the very first episode for every subsequent episode  This is especially true for programs on the news channels.

I'd like to be able to sort by episode number within a program's folder.


----------



## rdavidd

I'd sure like to see a 2x fast forward/reverse option. Trying to position for football replays at 4x is tough.


----------

